# Recurrir a la fuerza



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Como dirían en alemán: tendremos que recurrir a la fuerza como última opción?

Wir müssen als letzte Option zu Kraft???greifen.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## bwprius

Die Anwendung von Gewalt ist die letzte Option für jeden Präsidenten. 

Atomstreit: Bush schließt Schlag gegen Iran nicht aus - DER SPIEGEL - Politik


----------



## Oceanboy

Perdón pero no entiendo tu respuesta. 
Igual muchas gracias por tu sugerencias


----------



## Peterdg

Utilizando la sugerencia de bwprius: "Als letzte Option werden wir Gewalt anwenden müssen."

Si eso no vale, seguro que @bwprius lo corregirá.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias. 

Zu etwas greifen? Podría funcionar en esta frase ?


----------



## Alemanita

Recurrir a algo es, efectivamente, auf etwas zurückgreifen, pero con algo abstracto como Kraft o Gewalt no funciona. Es por eso que los compañeros te ofrecieron otra manera de expresar lo que querías decir, "Gewalt anwenden".
 "zu etwas greifen" a mí me suena sólo con "Mitteln", p.ej. zu anderen/härteren Mitteln greifen
Un saludo.


----------



## anahiseri

Yo pondría
"Als letzte Wahl werden wir Gewalt anwenden müssen."


----------

